# Un gran bel film ...



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2014)

[h=1]*in programmazione su sky*
Là-Bas - Educazione criminale[/h]

[video=youtube;QXw-n-24tsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXw-n-24tsM[/video]


----------



## disincantata (10 Maggio 2014)

Non ho Sky al mare. Sono troppo buona, lascio la tessera a casa.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> [h=1]*in programmazione su sky*
> Là-Bas - Educazione criminale[/h]
> 
> [video=youtube;QXw-n-24tsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXw-n-24tsM[/video]


Ma lo segno...
Anch'io no Sky...

Ma glielo dico sempre a quelli di Sky
toglietemi il canone rai
e mi abbono a sky...

So fatto così...
Ragiono che il canone rai mi assorbe tutto il budget familiare per la tv...


----------



## lolapal (10 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> *in programmazione su sky
> Là-Bas - Educazione criminale*


Noi non abbiamo la tv... lo cerco in streaming... :sonar:


----------



## disincantata (10 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Noi non abbiamo la tv... lo cerco in streaming... :sonar:



Strano, sei la seconda persona che conosco che non ha la tv.

Mio marito morirebbe senza. Maniaco. Averlo saputo l'avrei distrutta prima di conoscerlo ahahah!

Io la guardo pochissimo, più al mattino. Al mare l'ho messo l'estate scorsa dopo quasi trent'anni. Però mi fa compagnia, in sotttofondo. Anche adesso che scrivo e neppure so su che canale sia sincronizzata. Spreco la corrente, pazienza.


----------



## lolapal (10 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Strano, sei la seconda persona che conosco che non ha la tv.
> 
> Mio marito morirebbe senza. Maniaco. Averlo saputo l'avrei distrutta prima di conoscerlo ahahah!
> 
> Io la guardo pochissimo, più al mattino. Al mare l'ho messo l'estate scorsa dopo quasi trent'anni. Però mi fa compagnia, in sotttofondo. Anche adesso che scrivo e neppure so su che canale sia sincronizzata. Spreco la corrente, pazienza.


Sì sono anni ormai... mai sentita la mancanza.
Ascolto la radio e se voglio vedere qualcosa uso lo streaming o i podcast.


----------



## disincantata (10 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì sono anni ormai... mai sentita la mancanza.
> Ascolto la radio e se voglio vedere qualcosa uso lo streaming o i podcast.



Sei troppo avanti per me.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Noi non abbiamo la tv... lo cerco in streaming... :sonar:


quella generalista tipo rai o mediaset non la vedo da anni mi sa... però in effetti ho una dipendenza (controllata per fortuna), da sky... calcio tennis moto gp, bellissimi documentari... e ogni tanto c'è qualche gran film, come questo 
Poi la gran cosa è che col decoder che c'è ora, quello che vuoi vedere lo registri e te lo vedi con comodo senza subire i micidiali mugugni delle donne :singleeye:


----------



## lolapal (11 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei troppo avanti per me.


 Beh, dai, non esageriamo... è che ho un rapporto utilitaristico con la tecnologia, non mi faccio travolgere; per es. ho un telefono preistorico che al max manda sms, non uso faccialibro e simili e mi piace ancora scrivere mail, come mi piaceva scrivere le lettere a mano da ragazza...



Nobody ha detto:


> quella generalista tipo rai o mediaset non la vedo da anni mi sa... però in effetti ho una dipendenza (controllata per fortuna), da sky... calcio tennis moto gp, bellissimi documentari... e ogni tanto c'è qualche gran film, come questo
> Poi la gran cosa è che col decoder che c'è ora, quello che vuoi vedere lo registri e te lo vedi con comodo senza subire i micidiali mugugni delle donne :singleeye:


Di quali micidiali mugugni delle donne vai blaterando?!?  

Buona domenica twin!


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh, dai, non esageriamo... è che ho un rapporto utilitaristico con la tecnologia, non mi faccio travolgere; per es. ho un telefono preistorico che al max manda sms, non uso faccialibro e simili e mi piace ancora scrivere mail, come mi piaceva scrivere le lettere a mano da ragazza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahah dai scherzavo... lo so bene che le donne amano il calcio e il motocicilismo in tv 
grazie twin, anche a te!


----------



## Flavia (11 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì sono anni ormai... mai sentita la mancanza.
> Ascolto la radio e se voglio vedere qualcosa uso lo streaming o i podcast.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
un quadrifoglio virtuale:smile:


----------



## Buscopann (11 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì sono anni ormai... mai sentita la mancanza.
> Ascolto la radio e se voglio vedere qualcosa uso lo streaming o i podcast.


Non posso darti un verde.
Ti stimo molto. 
Io ammetto che è un'abitudine alla quale molto difficilmente sarei in grado di rinunciare, soprattutto da quando ho sky (diversi anni ormai). E poi vuoi mettere.. Son masculo.. Il campionato, la Champions, la Formula 1, le Moto.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2014)

E tua figlia come vive questa cosa? Io ammetto che non potrei stare senza tv, sky soprattutto.


----------



## free (11 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì sono anni ormai... mai sentita la mancanza.
> Ascolto la radio e se voglio vedere qualcosa uso lo streaming o i podcast.



ma se per es. vuoi vedere un bel film assieme a tuo marito come fate?
sul pc non è un po' scomodo?


----------



## lolapal (11 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahahah dai scherzavo... lo so bene che le donne amano il calcio e il motocicilismo in tv
> grazie twin, anche a te!


A me il motociclismo piace(va)... 

:smile:



Flavia ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> un quadrifoglio virtuale:smile:


:bacissimo:



Buscopann ha detto:


> Non posso darti un verde.
> Ti stimo molto.
> Io ammetto che è un'abitudine alla quale molto difficilmente sarei in grado di rinunciare, soprattutto da quando ho sky (diversi anni ormai). E poi vuoi mettere.. Son masculo.. Il campionato, la Champions, la Formula 1, le Moto.
> 
> Buscopann


 Grazie, Busco... la stima è reciproca...:smile:
Io non limiterei una passione al genere, ci sono tante donne appassionate di questi sport...



farfalla ha detto:


> E tua figlia come vive questa cosa? Io ammetto che non potrei stare senza tv, sky soprattutto.


Lei è sempre stata abituata così. Quando le capita di vedere la tv dai nonni le piace, ma le dà fastidio la pubblicità e preferisce i documentari e i programmi sugli animali.
Ha sempre guardato film e cartoni in dvd, acquistati o presi in prestito in mediateca.
Adesso comincia a guardarsi gli stream anche lei...
:smile:



free ha detto:


> ma se per es. vuoi vedere un bel film assieme a tuo marito come fate?
> sul pc non è un po' scomodo?


Abbiamo un monitor grande quanto una tv a cui colleghiamo il pc. Oppure prendiamo in mediateca anche per noi. Ma le nostre serate le passiamo spesso a suonare o a leggere sul divano ascoltando musica. :smile:


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> A me il motociclismo piace(va)...
> 
> :smile:
> Ma le nostre serate le passiamo spesso a suonare o a leggere sul divano ascoltando musica. :smile:


le moto hanno sempre un fascino particolare :smile:

vero, è bello passare qualche serata in casa lontani dalla tv... a me piace stare con gli amici a giocare a biliardo (ne ho uno di taglia piccola), e ogni tanto suonare... tutto con grande gioia dei vicini :smile:


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

l'ho detto svariate volte; la tv è un mezzo che ha avuto ed ha grandi pregi , dipende soltanto da come la si usa e con che occhi critici a si guarda.
anche certi spot sono prodotti creativi.rispetto la scelta di non guardarla ma non penso che sia ammirevole in quanto è un mezzo di comunicazione aggiuntivo
certo che se ne può fare tranquillamente a meno ma per quanto mi riguarda preferisco abbondare


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non posso darti un verde.
> *Ti stimo molto.
> Io ammetto che è un'abitudine alla quale molto difficilmente sarei in grado di rinunciare*, soprattutto da quando ho sky (diversi anni ormai). E poi vuoi mettere.. Son masculo.. Il campionato, la Champions, la Formula 1, le Moto.
> 
> Buscopann


ma mica è un vizio tipo fumo.
gente c'è l'attualità, l'informazione ...la comunicazione
basta saper scegliere se pensi di venirne contaminato


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma mica è un vizio tipo fumo.*
> gente c'è l'attualità, l'informazione ...la comunicazione
> basta saper scegliere se pensi di venirne contaminato


per alcuni può anche diventarlo, ma in generale sono d'accordo con te... anche se spesso l'informazione è palesemente manipolata. Sarebbe auspicabile che non ne diventi l'unica fonte.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> per alcuni può anche diventarlo, ma in generale sono d'accordo con te... anche se spesso l'informazione è palesemente manipolata. Sarebbe auspicabile che non ne diventi l'unica fonte.


mah sì, basta diversificare


----------



## lolapal (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho detto svariate volte; la tv è un mezzo che  ha avuto ed ha grandi pregi , dipende soltanto da *come la si usa e con  che occhi critici a si guarda*.
> anche certi spot sono prodotti creativi.rispetto la scelta di non  guardarla ma non penso che sia ammirevole in quanto è un mezzo di  comunicazione aggiuntivo
> certo che se ne può fare tranquillamente a meno ma per quanto mi riguarda preferisco abbondare


Sul neretto sono d'accordo, è un principio che va applicato a molte delle cose che utilizziamo quotidianamente.
Per il mio personale sentire, la tv non è proprio nelle mie corde: è un media che pretende da me una passività che proprio non riesco ad avere...



Minerva ha detto:


> ma mica è un vizio tipo fumo.
> gente c'è l'attualità, l'informazione ...la comunicazione
> basta saper scegliere se pensi di venirne contaminato


In qualche maniera è un vizio, come anche il web o lo smartphone o i social network... come sopra, dipende da come vengono usati, appunto, da quanto li usiamo veramente e da quanto ci facciamo usare da loro...

Arte, attualità, informazione, comunicazione si trovano comunque anche negli altri media, di pari qualità e quantità...

:smile:


----------

